# Pet Diet Designer Software



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Miz34,
Kuddos for you doing this! I'm getting a minipoo in May and have been lurking here trying to figure out what would be the best food for this new furbaby. Questions, How do you know how much to feed? How do you store this food? Can a puppy eat this or is it phased in as they mature?
thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## Miz34 (Jan 20, 2018)

Charleeann67:) said:


> Hi Miz34,
> Kuddos for you doing this! I'm getting a minipoo in May and have been lurking here trying to figure out what would be the best food for this new furbaby. Questions, How do you know how much to feed? How do you store this food? Can a puppy eat this or is it phased in as they mature?
> thanks in advance for your time!


Hi! Same, we actually don't have our poodle yet (next weekend!!!!!!!!!!!) but I got this software just to play around. The first month or so we will feed the new guy the kibble that the breeder is sending home with him and then I was hoping to switch to homemade cooked and eventually homemade raw. My current pup is eating Northwest Naturals Raw frozen nuggets, but he is only 8 lbs so the cost isn't too crazy. He eats about 25 nuggets a day and the bag lasts about 2 weeks or so; a 60 lb spoo would eat about half a bag a day. Definitely not sustainable, plus I love the idea that I can make my own so that I know exactly where the ingredients are sourced.

So, this software is about $20 or so and is a pretty neat tool but definitely difficult to navigate at first. In terms of your questions, you enter each pet along with lifestyle (puppy, active adult, regular adult, etc) and current and full grown weights and it calculates how many calories per day your dog requires. You can always tweak the calculations by changing the lifestyle. It also asks for the body type (ideal, overweight, underweight, etc) and takes that into account.

Once you enter your pet, you can go into recipes (there are several preloaded here, but a lot of them include rice or pasta so I wasn't super interested in a lot of those) and create your own or edit one that is already there. Once you are done balancing, it will tell you how much of each ingredient you need and how much your pet needs. 

So for the examples I attached, my dog is Brady who is 8lbs with an ideal body weight. For his caloric daily intake, they estimate he needs about 300 something calories and for the recipe I made it would be about 1 lb of food daily. I haven't actually made any yet because I am still balancing recipes, but to store I would create a batch of food and mix the fruit veggies and proteins and freeze in the serving sizes and then add the fish oil, kelp and bone meal individually to each serving at meal time because these items don't do as well in the freezer. 

Sorry for the crazy long post!:ahhhhh:


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

LOVED your crazy long post! Keep posting as you get your new baby and I'll be following. Meanwhile I'll need to find out what the breeder is feeding as I get closer to my "due date". lol


----------

